# Two dogs, one lap!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure why the girls are so shattered... Must be the muggy day!










Had to reverse the camera... I'm stuck beneath them!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOVELY!!! and how lucky are you getting to spend your day with so many snuggles!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohh look at Nina's "i love you mummy" eyes on the last one =)


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh what a wonderful way to spend an afternoon It is funny how camera angles effect how they look in the first Nina looks big yet in the second pic she looks teeny. They look so cute.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

arlo said:


> Oh what a wonderful way to spend an afternoon It is funny how camera angles effect how they look in the first Nina looks big yet in the second pic she looks teeny. They look so cute.


That's it you see, it all depends on if she's in for fore or background. She is little! She's just over 10 weeks. Still got some growing to do!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a lovely way to spend a rainy day. Nothing like a poo snuggle! Unless its a two polo snuggle!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We were snuggled together like pups in a litter.. I was the unfortunate one at the bottom!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pics Ruth - love the last one with those puppy dog eyes x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, don't go on a diet, Ruby will fall off when she gets bigger! (I'm sure you don't need to anyway, she says, hoping she hasn't offended....)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Lovely pictures, don't go on a diet, Ruby will fall off when she gets bigger! (I'm sure you don't need to anyway, she says, hoping she hasn't offended....)


Yeh thanks Dawn, I'm supermorbid! And really offended!!! 

 Only kidding!! I think my problem is that I'm only 5'2" I'm not long enough!! 

Oh and maybe you mean Nina! :laugh:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yeh thanks Dawn, I'm supermorbid! And really offended!!!
> 
> Only kidding!! I think my problem is that I'm only 5'2" I'm not long enough!!
> 
> Oh and maybe you mean Nina! :laugh:


oops yes of course, thats the trouble now with all you lot with 2, its getting confusing! (or maybe that will be the next one!!!). Yes i'm vertically challenged too! (ok a bit taller but still too short for my weight).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol.. I've recently lost 2 stone! So happy enough... Primal is the way to go!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lol.. I've recently lost 2 stone! So happy enough... Primal is the way to go!


Well done Ruth!! I keep trying to lose 2 stone, but i keep finding it again! 
How did you do it?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwww.... How cute are they 

They both look so relaxed and content with each other , perfect. 

Bet you can't imagine life without Nina now ...

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Primal.. No grains, no artificial sugar, good fats and nothing processed! All fresh food... Food that "goes and grows," I wouldn't go back now. It's a whole lifestyle change. Feel great. Still have a glass of wine and a nice meal out but just make the correct choices. 

Problem with the world is that they are promoting low fat, low calories... This automatically means that you eat processed food that is high in chemicals and sugar/sweeteners. Low fat is not right... Low sugar and no grains is the answer and its also anti inflammatory, reduces the risk of diabetes and those with diabetes who've taken on this lifestyle have been able to reduce or come off meds. It's just going back to simple stuff... Ie primal/early man. We were never meant to eat grains. That's my rant/opinion!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Primal.. No grains, no artificial sugar, good fats and nothing processed! All fresh food... Food that "goes and grows," I wouldn't go back now. It's a whole lifestyle change. Feel great. Still have a glass of wine and a nice meal out but just make the correct choices.
> 
> Problem with the world is that they are promoting low fat, low calories... This automatically means that you eat processed food that is high in chemicals and sugar/sweeteners. Low fat is not right... Low sugar and no grains is the answer and its also anti inflammatory, reduces the risk of diabetes and those with diabetes who've taken on this lifestyle have been able to reduce or come off meds. It's just going back to simple stuff... Ie primal/early man. We were never meant to eat grains. That's my rant/opinion!


Haha - right, I'm going to have a look at this, is there a book / plan to follow?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Awwww.... How cute are they
> 
> They both look so relaxed and content with each other , perfect.
> 
> ...


Cannot even imagine... She's just crawled in to her crate tonight. Lola's on the sofa. Must have wanted some space... She's just at my feet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha - right, I'm going to have a look at this, is there a book / plan to follow?


Google Marks Daily Apple.. It has all the info. The food is great and tasty. Tonight we had a chicken tray bake with chorizo roasted peppers and a big green salad! Yum!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah isn't she just delicious and SUCH a good girl ... You're a very lucky lady 

Don't talk to me about diets...everyone around me is doing this 5:2 one just now and shedding stones whereas me..I'm gaining it !!! 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah isn't she just delicious and SUCH a good girl ... You're a very lucky lady
> 
> Don't talk to me about diets...everyone around me is doing this 5:2 one just now and shedding stones whereas me..I'm gaining it !!!
> 
> xxx


Not a diet... A way of life. Steer away from crap/grains/chemicals and sugar.. It's easy! Primal, I like to call it simple eating... Lends itself well to fasting. Some days I'm just not hungry and that's down to processed food not messing with my insulin levels and blood sugar. Honestly. Easy peasy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Ah isn't she just delicious and SUCH a good girl ... You're a very lucky lady
> 
> Don't talk to me about diets...everyone around me is doing this 5:2 one just now and shedding stones whereas me..I'm gaining it !!!
> 
> xxx


Yes the 5:2 is also one I'm considering, I am the typical yo-yo dieter.
Maybe if I do the primal on a 5:2 basis - I'll be extra skinny extra quick haha?!xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Yes the 5:2 is also one I'm considering, I am the typical yo-yo dieter.
> Maybe if I do the primal on a 5:2 basis - I'll be extra skinny extra quick haha?!xx


If you eat primal, you will fast naturally because you won't be hungry!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm going to look in to this one, next week of course as I'm off for a week to Wales. 
Is G&T allowed????? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes... Absolutely!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's good - it's one of the main staples on any of my diets lol! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm definitely *NOT* talking about dieting. I'm just resigned to being 50 and fat...
But Ruth I love your dogs and I am very jealous of your lap full


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'm definitely *NOT* talking about dieting. I'm just resigned to being 50 and fat...
> But Ruth I love your dogs and I am very jealous of your lap full


Who cares about the diet?

I love my dogs too!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Who cares about the diet?
> 
> I love my dogs too!!


I care a lot less about diets than I care about chocolate 
And your choccy girl is just lovely and the little sleepy ballerina with love eyes for her mummy is just too sweet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Really want to pluck her out of there for a cuddle... Would it be cruel??










Lola's on sofa with the other human! I feel left out!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well - you need her to wake up a bit before she goes out for her last wee.... definitely cuddle time


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's why we got 2 Ruth, one each.....
Ralph was my gorgeous little cuddly boy, but as he grew he preferred the other couch with "the men" (my 4 year old son included in the men!) 
So I got ruby, she's not allowed on the boys couch haha x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok I'm doing it.. I'm lifting her out.. She yawns loudly.. Lol! She does a stretch and a big loud yawn! Haha.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Ok I'm doing it.. I'm lifting her out.. She yawns loudly.. Lol! She does a stretch and a big loud yawn! Haha.


Haha - the only thing cuddlier than a puppy - is a sleeping puppy!!
Your making me want to pick ruby up haha


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I did it! Hehe.. Took her out for a pee (in the rain), she went on her loo! Good girl! Now we are cuddling!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've now got ruby on the couch snuggled with me!!! 
She has very curly legs, but not so curly body looking at her - more fluff than curl!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures Ruth, being 'under" two poos is such a great excuse to just sit...I often shout ' I can't I'm under two dogs ! ' x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Lovely pictures Ruth, being 'under" two poos is such a great excuse to just sit...I often shout ' I can't I'm under two dogs ! ' x


Love it! Soon will be three for you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Lovely pictures Ruth, being 'under" two poos is such a great excuse to just sit...I often shout ' I can't I'm under two dogs ! ' x


You'll soon be saying "I cant - I'm under 2 dogs and a puppy!!" Or "I can't - fergus is asleep on me!" Ha x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I might just lie on the sofa x


----------

